# Réputation



## boninmi (5 Juillet 2014)

Le bouton "Réputation", en bas à gauche des message (le bouton "coup de boule") est fréquemment inopérant (pas de fenêtre d'affichage, pas de message "t'as pas le droit"). Le fonctionnement est parfois rétabli en rechargeant la page, parfois non. (10.7.5, Firefox 30.0; pas essayé sous Safari).


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juillet 2014)

et remettez les coups de boule  négatifs ( rouges) qu'on s'amuse un peu !


----------



## boninmi (5 Juillet 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> et remettez les coups de boule  négatifs ( rouges) qu'on s'amuse un peu !


Tu vas te faire bannir !  
On ne doit plus prononcer le mot boules XXXXX sur ce forum :love:


----------



## Madalvée (5 Juillet 2014)

L'important c'est pas les points, c'est de se faire aimer par ses réponses constructives et courtoises, comme moi.


----------



## flotow (5 Juillet 2014)

Ce qui est sur c'est que tu n'as plus rien à craindre. Tu peux maintenant recevoir un message haineux et gagner de la réputation en même temps !!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2014)

T'as même le droit de dire merci, si ça t'arrive


----------



## boninmi (6 Juillet 2014)

Bon, mais moi, j'aime pas les bugs. 
C'est la règle: "Si ça merde à cet endroit là, sûr que ça merde aussi ailleurs". 
Sûr qu'une fois le week-end passé quelqu'un de compétent va me répondre sur ce sujet crucial.


----------



## Toximityx (6 Juillet 2014)

Hello,

Tu tournes sous Safari ? Car j'ai fais l'essai et ça fonctionne chez moi.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2014)

Sur l'iPad j'ai du vider le cache ... sinon ça ne voulait pas fonctionner


----------



## boninmi (6 Juillet 2014)

boninmi a dit:


> Le bouton "Réputation", en bas à gauche des message (le bouton "coup de boule") est fréquemment inopérant (pas de fenêtre d'affichage, pas de message "t'as pas le droit"). Le fonctionnement est parfois rétabli en rechargeant la page, parfois non. (10.7.5, Firefox 30.0; pas essayé sous Safari).





Toximityx a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Tu tournes sous Safari ? Car j'ai fais l'essai et ça fonctionne chez moi.



OK, c'est dimanche ... 
Là j'essaie (toujours sous FF 30.0), ça marche du premier coup, comme tu peux le voir ...


----------



## boninmi (7 Juillet 2014)

Je réessaie ce matin sur cette page:

http://forums.macg.co/a-propos-de-macgeneration/presentez-v-2-a-148000-1764.html#post12741657

Les résultats sont on ne peut plus aléatoires ...

Sous FireFox: plusieurs essais négatifs, même en rechargeant la page. Les boutons "Signaler un message hors charte" sont opérants. Pour Sly et Titeline, le message "vous devriez donner à d'autres" s'affiche.

Je passe à Safari (6.1.4). Négatif, sauf les messages "donner à d'autres". Je recharge la page, ça marche (bellerose). 

J'ouvre un autre onglet Firefox pour cette rédaction. Je repasse sous l'onglet du premier essai: ça marche (bellerose: "vous ne pouvez pas donner deux fois", ydrat: la fenêtre de réputation s'ouvre).

Donc 

- ça ne semble pas dépendre du navigateur
- ça semble dépendre d'actions antérieures

Du code programmé avec les pieds ?
Je suis le seul avec ce bug ? Mon système est pourri ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2014)

boninmi a dit:


> Je suis le seul avec ce bug ? Mon système est pourri ?



De temps en temps je dois réinitialiser Safari, pour que tout rentre dans l'ordre


----------



## Powerdom (7 Juillet 2014)

boninmi a dit:


> Pour Sly et Titeline, le message "vous devriez donner à d'autres" s'affiche.
> 
> Du code programmé avec les pieds ?
> Je suis le seul avec ce bug ? Mon système est pourri ?





cela veut tout simplement dire que tu leur en as déjà donné il faut que tu passes à d'autres.

tu débutes sur MacGé ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h49 ----------




boninmi a dit:


> (bellerose: "vous ne pouvez pas donner deux fois",



cela a donc bien fonctionné.


----------



## boninmi (7 Juillet 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> cela veut tout simplement dire que tu leur en as déjà donné il faut que tu passes à d'autres.


Le problème n'est pas pour ceux-là (ici en l'occurrence Sly et Titeline), mais pour les autres, à qui je n'ai rien donné, et pour lesquels aucun message n'a à s'afficher, et où on attend la fenêtre habituelle de saisie d'un commentaire associé au coup de boule. C'est cette fenêtre qui n'apparaît pas. Certains messages fonctionnent néanmoins, mais bug il y a. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h05 ----------




Anonyme a dit:


> De temps en temps je dois réinitialiser Safari, pour que tout rentre dans l'ordre


Ça ne devrait pas être nécessaire, on ne voit pas pourquoi cela le serait. Si ça l'est, c'est un bug, code mal écrit.


----------



## Powerdom (7 Juillet 2014)

je viens sur les forums sous chrome depuis mon travail sous XP   et sous safari depuis la maison, mais je n'ai jamais rien vu de ce que tu décris.


----------



## boninmi (7 Juillet 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> je viens sur les forums sous chrome depuis mon travail sous XP   et sous safari depuis la maison, mais je n'ai jamais rien vu de ce que tu décris.


C'est bien réel chez moi, c'est bien pour ça que c'est bizarre. 
Sur ce fil, à l'instant, aucun problème.


----------



## jonson (7 Juillet 2014)

Au boulot depuis Firefox sous win7, aucun problème pour ma part.
A là maison, avec Chrome sous mavericks 10.9.3 aucun problème non plus.


----------

